# my cycle before and after pics



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i think i have made some quality gains what do you guys think. please be honest

http://uk.msnusers.com/robdogspictures2


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Robdog you are looking better and better. Keep up the good work mate. You put on muscle and lost bodyfat. Impressive.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ah, lost some bodyfat. Arms are the same size and waist is smaller, good going.

Keep it up and the only way people will recognise you is the tatoos.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Very good progress rob mate, your hard work is definitley paying off! I've been following your journal over at MT and I've gotta say I'm impressed with your dedication and commitment to your diet and training.

Your results speak for themselves.......

Nice one, Jock


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

cheers guys  . i have to say i have worked hard but with the input of jimmy things just seem to go from good to better.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

good effort mate, u look good uve got some tatts on u too, good stuff.

Id like to put up a couple of myself but i,ll give it a month or so yet i think.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

look bigeer traps and delts look good.

Gut definatly looks alot tighter

Keep it up mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robdog said:


> cheers guys  . i have to say i have worked hard but with the input of jimmy things just seem to go from good to better.


Get a room


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah, delts and traps are lookin real good!!!

well done, very well done


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Looking at your pics, shoulder have prob come along the best  Good work mate


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

nice one Robdog, you have really improved. Your arms and shoulders have come along really well - much less BF and more muscle tissue. You must feel very proud.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

yes i am proud and thank you for the kind comments.  im a little smaller now i have lost more water though but can still see improvments so im happy.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

rob matey, I am VERY impressed, even more so when i remember your first 'before' pic, with the *** on the beach. You have made massive improvements and look great. Well done mate, as massive achievement... keep focused and with your determination and commitment you will be looking even better in no time.. i am truely impressed mate. Well done!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea I would probably say you have made the most progress on the board.  Keep up the good work mate. I remember the *** on the beach pic.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

cheers joolz. i rekon anything between 12-24 months and i will be happy with the way i look.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

winger said:


> I remember the *** on the beach pic.


have you been looking at that gay porn again winger you old queen lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robdog said:


> have you been looking at that gay porn again winger you old queen lol.


Yea I was checking out some of the pics of Jimmy..............lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*** is a cigarette right?

Boy I hope so!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Rob, I looked at your old photos mate, and that guy on the beach looks like your Granddad..

Transformation has been nothing short of miraculous, although its obviously due to a lot of hard work and dedication....

Everything is improving mate, definitely leaner again and you seem to have much more upper chest now..

Fcuk me mate, another year and ull be on GMTV with a fitness slot... ;-)

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i doubt gmtv its to early for me but thanks for the kind comments.

people on here in the know are always saying about how diet is key and man they are 110% right. you wont belive the progress i have made in the last few weeks since jimmy started helping me.

its not easy to diet but if you are willing to put in the hard work you will reap the rewards. 40 mis cardio 6 mornings a week is helping too.

the age differance is down to weight loss but i was also down to clean living i rekon.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

The GMTV was a bit tonge in cheek mate, you wouldn't want to associate yourself with people who put on fake smiles at 6.30am..

That Lorain Kelly I could smack her in the face... Bring back the samrt weather girls I say we could smack em somewhere esle entirely ;-) appologies for that outburst.. lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

6:30am?? I thought there was only one 6:30?? and thats PM??


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

ahh..i'm using a public computer and they've filtered that link so i can't see ur pics :-(


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well done Robdog, starting to look quite lean now compared to what you was, Keep it up!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Can definatley see the traps growing mate, you have made some good deffinition on those bad boys, credit to ya !


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

in them 2 pics how long did it take for them changes?

what you doing exactly, u got a link to your workout etc


----------

